# Crystalline Honey?



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a hive which from which I removed the queen 3+ weeks ago. I notched a couple of frames, OTS style. Today I went looking for the new queen, and finally found her. What caught my eye was the enormous amount of pollen and nectar, and strange clumps of crystalline stuff. There are literally hundreds of cells that are 1/5 to 1/2 full. The only thing I can add is that I think I fed two pints of sugar water two months ago. In the attached picture, look 1 1/2 cells up and to the right of the well-lit bee. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Sugar syrup often crystalizes but so do many nectars. The bees will liquefy it and use it nicely. The only problem with crystalized honey is when bees have nothing but severely hardly crystalized honey and no water to reliquefy it during cold winter months. That is often honey from canola and the bees do fine wintering on sugar syrup.


----------

